
Ask HN: Do paywalled articles have an effect on comments? - devin
It occurs to me that I regularly hit a paywall on top-rated posts, and decide not to work around it. It made me wonder how often paywalled articles receive comments from people who were unable to read the article in its entirety due to a paywall vs comment and voting rates for users that interact with articles that don’t sit behind a paywall.
======
aurizon
I read the comments on the paywalled article and often it incents me to work
around the paywall - if I can. Mostly I avoid clicking paywalls and browse
their comments and then decide to dig deeper or not.

~~~
catacombs
If you're working around paywalls for news organizations you often read, why
don't you buy a subscription?

